# Help needed for running aux pressure on 970



## Fishfeardiscaju (May 1, 2011)

I've got a 970 2wd w/o loader. Would like to rig up aux circuit for 3pt log splitter. Is there a cheap way to tap into hyd pres circuit. I can spend extra $250 for splitter w engine and pump, but thats just one more gas engine to maintain.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Fishfeardiscaju said:


> I've got a 970 2wd w/o loader. Would like to rig up aux circuit for 3pt log splitter. Is there a cheap way to tap into hyd pres circuit. I can spend extra $250 for splitter w engine and pump, but thats just one more gas engine to maintain.


The fastest way to run rear Aux. would be to install a 2 position, 6 way valve. Install this valve ahead of your loader control valves. Then run two lines back, from one side of this new valve, to rear of tractor with quick release fittings. In position #1 the loader controls would work as normal. In position #2 ( with your log splitter or another attachment hooked up ) you would place the control leaver of the loader valve in the rise position and the hydraulics would be diverted to the rear lines. Then you just have to operate the log splitter valve to work your splitter. Hope you understand what I'm saying. Bye


----------



## Fishfeardiscaju (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, but what part of "w/o loader" did you not understand?


----------



## GNiessen (Sep 2, 2011)

That might work on my 3203 as I do have a loader. Is there no way install a T and have the 2 position value activate the splitter? 

I am also not clear on the 6 way value? Why would it need to be a 6 way?


----------

